# Hard drive light is always blinking



## Ross (Feb 17, 1999)

My computer has been getting slower and having more problems (freezing etc.). The hard drive light is constantly blinking when the computer is not doing anything. It takes a long time to open programs and very slow. I recently bought Norton SystemWorks. When I run certain tests it tells me something like another program is in use and the test keeps having to restart. But there is nothing open. One of the tests showed 283 errors in the registry, it fixed all but 3. 

Also, when I scroll on a web page, the graphics get deleted. I can sometimes minimize the browser and max it and they are back, but get lost if I scroll.

I have: 200 Cyrix, Win 95, Internet Explorer 4.0

Thanks 
Ross


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Read Article #3 in the April newsletter by clicking "Newsletter" under "Site Info" at your immediately left.

<<------------------


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

A lot of things can cause it. I recommend you use the Search function of this forum and the key words "drive light".

Then let us know what you have tried, we may have other ideas if not of them worked. Dan-O


----------



## Ross (Feb 17, 1999)

I run scandisk and defrag regularly. I have C: 2gig and D: 1/2gig drive (partitioned, I think). The C drive is more than 3/4 full and I don't have that much on it. 

I took a pic of my screen showing System Monitor and one of Norton System Doctor. If you think it would help looking at it. 

Do you have an idea about the browser problem? I have reinstalled it from another disk to try that, but it still does it.


----------



## Ross (Feb 17, 1999)

I end tasked everything except Explorer & Systray.
Iamsetup, Sysdoc32, Csinsm32, Nsched32, Spdstart, Sage, Systray & Cgmenu all did fine. But Monwow, Navapw32, Csinject & Cg16eh all had Not responding window come up with end task button. Poproxy (performed illegal opperation). Loadwc (fatal exception). And light is still blinking. 

After restart I couldn't run setup for Win (Error SU991010 unknown error). 

In system agent Scandisk Standard, Through & Defrag. (one or more drives could not...). 

I have 400MB free space left on C: out of 2gig. 

During bootup Starting Win95, then says what kind of drive then, C:rem ... Netware Upgrade C:\WINDOWS\lsl.com comes up before windows starts. It's been doing this for several months.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, the LSL line is nothing. That is a left over line from a pre-windows 9x Netware networking installation. The REM in front of it tells the computer to ignore it though. If you don't want to see it anymore, put a @ in front of it (it is in your autoexec.bat file)

As for your drive light - try booting in Safe Mode and see if it keeps blinking.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (free computer headset added 4/22/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

